# Taking a year off . . . NOT!



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

My neighbors and I who all collaborate for our haunt decided to take a year off from doing our walk through and just maybe do some front yard type displays. I thought I was all set and started working on plans for my singing pumpkins. Ha, was I wrong.

I was at a meeting for the drama department at the School of the Arts in Rochester NY where my kids go to school. They were chosen to perform at the Edinburgh Fringe Festival in Scotland in the summer of 2011. If anyone is familiar with this, it's a big deal and a once in a lifetime opportunity.

Needless to say we need to raise about $60K to send about 10 - 15 students and faculty over. So we were discussing fund raising ideas and settled on trying to do several seasonal events. Doing a haunted house came up, so of course my daughter chimed in and so now I'm doing a haunted house at SOTA.

Fortunately, I've had students volunteering in my haunts for several years, but now I've got to load-in in one evening, haunt on Saturday, and strike Saturday night afterwords. I've got enough scenes over the years, but my haunt usually takes much longer than a few hours to set up and strike.

Although I've got some ideas I'd like to get some input from the folks here. Does anyone have any experience w/ a quick set - up and load haunt?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

heres the only idea i have. those kids want to go to scotland... so they can help you out, just like anyother fundraiser. find a few responcible stuents (assuming there still in exsistance) and put them in the charge. with the help of some of the faculty wanting to go, they should be lining up to help out!

but that's just my opinion. :lolkin:


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Wow!!*

Sounds like fun! I'd just be sure to have everything pre-made and painted and even drill holes in your pannells so all you have to do id put in screws, move in the props, and do touchups. And yes, enlisting the students would probably make it go faster.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's in the plan Dark Angel I know I'll have at least 10 dedicated volunteers. Hopefully I'll recruit other students in the Drama department and other departments to help out. They all need community service hours for graduation (they start accumulating in Sophomore year). So this would be an event they could use.

The RP.... Thanks. Whatever I do I'll have to plan for quick put up and tear down. I'll probably have to build one set at a time with the portability in mind. Not like I normally do w/ being able to use two yards, two garages and two driveways & being able to set up over a week or two.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

What is the facility like?? it it Indoor?? Or outdoor?? if its indoor is it an open floor plan?? or a regular house with rooms etc?? If outdoor is it a level ground??

One thought comes to mind, to number your panels with the Odd numbers being the North/south axis and even numbers being east/west axis. If everything can fit in one large truck, Assemble or build it at an off-premise location, and tear it down and load it from front to back (for example). The panels that would be near the front of the haunt would now be in the front of the truck. THe panels at the back of the truck would be the first off and would assemble more or less in order from the back of the haunt to the front. I would also add numbers of the adjacent panels (panel #21 mates with panel #22 and #24) so on each end of panel 21 would be a #22 on the left side and a 24 on the right side. You could also number your panels by scene. Scene "A" has 7 panels A1, A2, A3 etc.

KEEP everything the same. If your bolting together, use ALL THE SAME bolt size if possible. So everyone would need a 9/16" wrench and socket. Use a Drill with an adaper bit for FAST Bolting and set the clutch for proper torque. If screwing them together use all the same screws and give everyone drills withn the same bits (and spares). Have a coordinater direct people with thier panels to the appropriate area. he needs to be dedicated to JUST Organization and not actual assembly (if possible). Just a few ideas given that I have No idea of the particulars.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Niblique. I like the numbering and loading. It would be indoors in what they call the commons. It's probably 100' x ~30' with a raised platform in the middle/side which is about 1/3 of the total area. There's a railing around the platform w/ steps on each end and a set in the middle of the front.

I still have to meet w/ the principal and head custodian to see what they will allow. I may also have access to a number of theater flats which are basically panels w/ stretched canvass on one side and luan plywood on the other.

Fortunately, I'm on good terms w/ the tech department & have worked on several sets for them in the past, so hopefully, they will return the favor.

I'm going to draft out a few ideas and fly them by the head of the Drama dept. & the principal and see what flies.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I figure that I'd give everyone an update. I've been working w/ the theater director on and off this summer and have met with the theater tech department. The Senior CAD design class will be designing the sets and layout of the haunted house as part of their course. I went in to talk to the class last Friday & they have a lot of great ideas. The theme will tie in with the play they are performing at the Fringe Festival which is "Into the Woods." 

The Director wants to keep it focused on the younger kids which means less scary. I convinced her to let me at least make it for kids 8-12 who would still like some scare. Especially since we'll have other fairy tale characters roaming about the school who can interact w/ the littler ones.

We've got a long and narrow area which gives us some difficulties. We'll have about 5-7 scenes of about 8'x8' each w/ a transition area in between. Each group is responsible for designing and building their own scene, but all groups will pitch in on the building.

We're planning on building about 25 panels out of 1x3 furring strips and black landscape fabric. We also have about a dozen Broadway flats at our disposal as well as planning to build about 1/2 dozen more.

We'll have each scene pre-staged to make easy load in on Friday night. They also plan on taping off the scenes on the floor during the week.

This is a very cool opportunity, but we have a great deal of work ahead of us.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like a great adventure. Good luck and we want pictures when you get it ready


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a final update. The event was a great success. 
You can see my album here. 
I've also posted a short description in haunt photos here.

Check out the pics and let me know what you think.


----------

